# Looking For Online Game.......



## Rothimur (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey I am new to the online rpg thing. I dont have anyone in my area that plays anykind of rpg's... Unless it is on a gaming console.... I enjoy getting together with real live players not computer generated players.. makes for a better and interesting game... thats my oppinion anyway... I was just curious on if there is anyone interested in starting a game or needing another gamer to join a game already in progress? If so leave a post i will check on this periodically through the day and see what kind of thing tuns out...


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi!  Check out www.openrpg.com for an online play option.  Their boards have a recruiting forum for OpenRPG games   Just another possibility!


----------



## Saalia (Mar 25, 2004)

Rothimur said:
			
		

> Hey I am new to the online rpg thing. I dont have anyone in my area that plays anykind of rpg's... Unless it is on a gaming console.... I enjoy getting together with real live players not computer generated players.. makes for a better and interesting game... thats my oppinion anyway... I was just curious on if there is anyone interested in starting a game or needing another gamer to join a game already in progress? If so leave a post i will check on this periodically through the day and see what kind of thing tuns out...





Where are you located (City and State)?


----------



## Rothimur (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey thanx for the advice... I appreciate it.... I am in a lil town called Syracuse... It's not the one in Kansas or the big one in New York.. I reside in a little state in the middle.... It is named Indiana.... I will have to check out that site Emiricol


----------



## damiller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mythic Egypt*

Hello there
you sound just like the person I need: a player looking for a game. 

I am starting a Play By Post Mythic Egyptian game on over at RPOL.net. All I require is that you post AT LEAST once per day.

You can see the game summary (or join up) herehere  

At least give it a shot. I'd appreciate ya for doing so!

d


----------



## keldore (Mar 26, 2004)

I am about to start a Short Campagin next week.
It is a D&D 3rd edition based game and we are looking for 2 more players.
It is a Play by email game and the Roleplaying gets very creative.

The characters are 6th level, so if you are interested then email Chris at rot@paladinranger.com and I will send you more information.


----------



## DMEntropy (Mar 26, 2004)

Rothimur, check out the online setting of The 13 Kingdoms (follow links in my sig) if you are still looking.  There are three games currently looking for players there.  One of them is mine.  

Where in Indiana is Syracuse?  I am new to Evansville.


----------



## Historian227 (Mar 26, 2004)

I feel your pain, that is how I got into online gaming. And now, 6 years later, I own a site and a server.

So if you want to take a look we have White Wolf World of Darkness here: 

The game is set in Seattle Washington and right now we have Changeling, Vampire and we are starting Mage and hoping to have Werewolf in the summer.

http://seattle.digitaldreaming.org/

The d20 side is a Forgotten Realms game set in Silverymoon. 

http://d20.digitaldreaming.org

Playing online when you are used to table top takes a little getting used to, so I'll give you my explanation of it.

The game is happening all the time, it is sort of like a LARP that way. So that is free form roleplaying. The characters meet and talk and interact with each other without an ST/DM there. Normally they are talking about the various ST/DM led events (the political storyline and things) or they are working on the government or character development (this would also include relationships between characters and things).

Now spaced in that free form roleplay are adventures and storylines. Storylines are sometimes "Story Arcs" meaning they take months to resolve and have various components. Storylines can also be broken down into adventures. Adventures are when players organize OOC to meet at a specific time on the chat and for a few hours (anywhere from 2 to 5 generally) the adventure is run just like you would expect with a table top adventure.

I ST on the WoD side, but since I am engaged to the DM on the FR side I think I can get you in   

Email if you have questions, we've taught lots of people to play online


----------



## Rothimur (Mar 26, 2004)

DMEntropy said:
			
		

> Rothimur, check out the online setting of The 13 Kingdoms (follow links in my sig) if you are still looking.  There are three games currently looking for players there.  One of them is mine.
> 
> Where in Indiana is Syracuse?  I am new to Evansville.




Well Syracuse is about 3-4hrs north of you... I live about an hr away from Fort Wayne if you know where that is.. I will check out your site and see what i think... I have had a few offers now... I will check them all out and find the one i feel most apt to have a good feel for and fun with...


----------



## Rothimur (Mar 26, 2004)

damiller said:
			
		

> Hello there
> you sound just like the person I need: a player looking for a game.
> 
> I am starting a Play By Post Mythic Egyptian game on over at RPOL.net. All I require is that you post AT LEAST once per day.
> ...




What thead on your site is this game you are talking about? Just curious so i can go there and check this out...


----------



## damiller (Mar 28, 2004)

Just click the link, then game introduction and players introduction, and go from there.

Any other questions, just email me at dm52082@hotmail.com

Hope to hear from you soon!

d


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi there, in a topic a little ways down Durandel was trying to recruit players for an online Dawnforge game. If you are interested please read the thread and contact him by his E-mail or AIM SN. We could use another player...or two. However, the game in all likelihood won't start until like April 16th or so.

Calrin Alshaw


----------

